# For Sale or Trade 2br 2ba on 7 acres w/shop



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Very nice newly remodeled 2 bedroom, 2 bath on 7 acres 1 mile outside of Mena Arkansas. All brand new custom made oak cabinets in the kitchen. Lower cabinets have deep banks of drawers, slide outs in all bottom cabinets and 2 sliding wicker vegetable bins. Upper cabinets have glass insets. Heavy grade vinyl throughout except in the kitchen where there is ceramic tile. It was painted inside and out last year. Brand new outside A/C unit and an additional 12 inches of insulation was added to the attic at the same time. Nice large utility room off of the kitchen. Covered deck out back and a full length porch along the front that is accessed through the large sliding glass door. 2 large areas fenced with chainlink fencing for a back yard. Central heat and air plus a pellet stove. This home is handicap accessible. It has full 36 inch doors throughout for wheelchair access and a ramp off of the back deck. New appliances go with the house. Propane stove, hot water heater and central heat. 

Large well built shop on a concrete slab. Large separate storage building. Both of these out buildings match the house and were painted last year. Extra large storm shelter. There is a pond and a seasonal creek. Partially wooded and part open. A large garden area has been started and many loads of organic matter have been hauled in and tilled into the soil. Thornless blackberries are established along with peach trees and figs. 

Located just outside of the city limits of Mena, Arkansas on a paved road. Though Mena is a small town, it has most anything you would want or need. There are doctors, a hospital, wal-mart, grocery store, many restaurants, Wolf Pen Gap ATV recreation area, Queen Wilhemena scenic drive and lodge, regional airport and many area attractions and activities. 

This home is extremely easy on the budget. My very highest electric bill was $117 and that was during the awful heat wave of 2011 and it was before I installed the new A/C unit in 2011. My monthly electric bill averages $50-60. House is on rural municipal water. Though it is outside the city limits I have Cable and high speed internet. Taxes are $175 per year. Yes, you read that correctly....$175!!

Now for the trade offer. Bank financing has become difficult to come by without a pretty good sized down payment, so I am willing to trade for the down payment or possibly most of the purchase price. Here are things I am interested in: A tractor with a front loader, tractor implements, RV, backhoe, land in Texas, house and land in Texas, or a small cabin built on my property in east Texas. I'm open to other possiblities as well, especially anything that might be useful on a farm. This is a very nice home. Please do not contact me offering to trade me junk. I am asking $102,000.

I am in east Texas about half the time and in Arkansas half the time, which means I get nothing done in either place and spend a lot of money on gas. You can contact me at: amandasfarm30 at hotmail.com Please mention that you saw this on HT so that I know you aren't one of the crazies from craigslist...lol.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)




----------

